# hiding the bump



## ella170

can tying bandages around your tummy be dangerous for the baby? or any other ways of hiding the bump??


----------



## Danielle

well squashing your tummy when your pregnant doesnt seem to sound to good really. whatever the reasons are for hiding it, try to work on them


----------



## Uvlollypop

no that isnt good, talk to people rather than hiding it, it will not go away itll only get bigger.....


----------



## cupcake

trying to hide it is not going to help and tying bandages sounds like a really bad idea. Most people dont show for quite a while, and even when you do start showing a bit you can wear baggier clothes if you need a bit more time to tell, but in the end no amount of baggy sweaters will help you. its best to work out your issues hun.


----------



## Ann-Marie

:shock: Hiding the bump.....??? 
What are you going to do when the baby is here, carry it in your handbag ??

Sorry, but I think you'd be better off trying to think of ways to face up to that you _are_ pregnant, than trying to pretend you're not.


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

you shouln't be having a baby if your so embaressed about it...
9 months time...u cant wrap a bandage round it to hide...cant imagien a bandage would really hide ur bump anyways lol


----------



## ella170

its not that im really embarrased about it. i have a really tiny frame and my doctor said because of this i will probably start showing in a few weeks. i go to a catholic school and they will make me leave if they find out and i want to do my exams in may, thats why i dont want it to show.


----------



## Ann-Marie

Are they going to come up to you and ask if you're pregnant? Just sy that you ate all the pies.... I can't see how they can deny you an education though, not in this day and age!!


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

To be honest Your doctor was wrong telling you that..
Its more often someone with a smaller frame takes longer to show..it can be up 2 6 months...my mum never showed with my older sister until she was 7 and a half months...
And as my dad and his family were catholics im right to say they do not believe in abortions.. so i'm sure your worrying over nothing.. they can't throw u out of school thats a lot of nonsense..you could go on for 9 months u dont need to tell them..unless u were in a job obviously.
If it worries you so much ask ur mum or who ever is supporting u to speak to the school if it bothers u so much but to be honest i doubt u'll start showing by next month..how far along are u ?


----------



## ella170

i really hope it will take that long. its also that everyone in school is so nosey and bitchy and im not really in the mood for giving them something to talk about just yet.
im 8 weeks 5 days..


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

yeah i get it all the time everywhere...i live in a small town and everyone knows everyones business..but is what people saying about you more important than ur baby? my wee cousin goes to a catholic school and there is 6 girls in her year pregnant...and they are still in the school. Its going to come out at one point..But im sure ul still be a skinny minnie by the time ur exams come in may 
x


----------



## jacky24

All i can say is why!!!!!!! You make me sad, as all i want is a bump, and you want to hide yours, school or no school... Uggggg im just sad now.:cry:


----------



## ella170

well yeah it might sound really selfish of me but everyone wants different things. people who are ttc may be devestated that they don't have a baby and i recognise that completly, but being pregnant in a particular circumstance can be equally as devestating. obviously i can admit that i f***** up and i was so stupid, but i can guarrantee that i have cried just as much, if not even more than someone who cannot have a baby. that doesn't mean that im right, because im not, i probably sound like a complete bitch. however, if i was ttc, i would be more pissed off about the fact that some girls are using abortion as a form of contraception, but i have chosen to keep the baby and i think, for me, that is enough. im not taking away my baby's right to live, im just trying to balance it out, so that i can still have a life aswell.


----------



## jacky24

I am not even going to comment on that, i hope you find the answers you were looking for. Goodluck with your remaining 8months.


----------



## Mynxie

sweetie, I went to a catholic school and a couple of girls there were pregnant just before their exams. It's doubtful that you'll be obviously showing sweetheart, your uniform will most likely hide your bump a bit, and you'll only be going into school for the exams, you'll not be there all day every day. Your school don't have a right to ask you if you're pregnant (as far as I know).

I do find some of your comments upsetting though.

Good luck x


----------



## Chalrhow

The school cant throw you out !! My son went to a catholic school and he wasnt even a catholic !! :dohh:


----------



## jacky24

I agree with mynxie, your comments were upsetting and clearly you need to go and make up your mind on what you are going to do, i always say the truth can't harm you, and the unessacary stress aint good for the baby.


----------



## ella170

i really cant win can i. u wanna keep the baby- people make u feel guilty, u wanna have an abortion- people make u feel guilty, u wanna hide the bump- people make u feel guilty. im sorry that im still a kid and that ive never been so scared in my life and dont think that i ever will be, im sorry that im not false, im upfront and not afraid to share my opinions. i completly sympathise with anyone who cannot have kids. i find it really upsetting how many people stick to one opinion and fail to comprehend what it may be like for other people in a different situation.


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

I understand how upsetting it must be that ur young still in school etc etc... But i agree with the others ur comment there wasn't a very good one.
Just because your having a baby doesn't mean ur life stops..its just the beginning of a new one..
I myself am against abortion and respect ur choice of keeping the baby..
but u need to snap back into reality..everyone will know one day..wether its tommorow or 9 months time.. I don't think ur taking a very mature approach about this and ur just in denial..uve chose to keep this baby...so like it or not its gna be there infront of u one day and thats a bit hard to hide


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

no - one is making u feel guilty of anything.. its your choice and ur body but be realisitic babe..everyones gonna click on one day..try not to worry to much now..uve still got a while to go before theres no way u can hide it..and the 12 week mark is wen reccomended to tell ppl if u want to..so u dont need to worry x


----------



## fifi83

If it makes you feel better to try and hide your bump till schools finished than that is your choice do whats right by you.

If your not going back to school and your worried what they will say dont say anything if you can get away with it. if you cant then try not to worry about telling them.

Good Luck Chick xxxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Kayles1/8/08 said:


> I understand how upsetting it must be that ur young still in school etc etc... But i agree with the others ur comment there wasn't a very good one.
> Just because your having a baby doesn't mean ur life stops..its just the beginning of a new one..
> I myself am against abortion and respect ur choice of keeping the baby..
> but u need to snap back into reality..everyone will know one day..wether its tommorow or 9 months time.. I don't think ur taking a very mature approach about this and ur just in denial..uve chose to keep this baby...so like it or not its gna be there infront of u one day and thats a bit hard to hide


Well said Kayles


----------



## ella170

i originally posted this thread because all i want to do is hide it until my exams. when i say i have a tiny frame, i fit comfortably into a size 4 and im not even skinny, i have a tiny waist and im well proportioned. i eat loads but ive never had a belly on me in my life. my uniform is a shirt and jumper, which wont hide any bump, especially as the weather is getting warmer. my school is very strict, you can go into isolation just for chewing gum or swearing. that is my situation and we are all in different ones, but if i thought my school would be ok with a pregnant teenager, i wouldnt have posted this thread in the first place. i hope it helps now that ive given you more detail on my circumstances. i didnt mean to start all this controversy, all i askd for was advice


----------



## fifi83

bless ya, must be a Difficult time for you, all i can say is take one day at a time, some people really dont show no matter how small til there 5, 6 months so hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones. If not your going have to speak to head of school with some support from a family member or a close friend and take it from there.


----------



## wishes

hunny, please dont feel people are ganging up on you. :hugs: Pregnancy from any angle is such an emotional time. Everybody finds it difficult, just all for different reasons.

I understand you must be so worried, but you musnt think of how to cover it up. You have to think of how to live with it.

Maybe you could go buy a few shirts in the next size up so that theyre not so tight on you, things like that wont harm anybody. I think youll be just fine hun, please dont worry. If youre thinking about your bump that'll probably make other people aware fo it too. If you try to forget about it, others wont even look. You just wait and see. :hugs:


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

I was talking to a girl who is due the start of june..she isn't showing atall!! i can't believe shes 7 months!
No-one is being nasty and sorry if u feel like that a think people are just trying to give u advise u might be taking the wrong way... Blame it on the hormones..i always do lol!
Everything will be fine its never as bad as you think it is and u'll learn that even if it takes to have the baby actually in ur arms. 
But if ur really small built (lucky for some lol) then theres a slim chance ur gna have a hugeee big giant bump! so dont let it get to u! 
end of the day..this website is for people to help each other out..so dont think anyones against u..
but it takes time for a bump to develop so dont go thinking ur going to wake up tommorow with a massive belly lol

x


----------



## Ann-Marie

I was really shocked by this thread to start with... but I've been reading through your replies, and I have to say, you really sound like you have your head screwed on, and have some very mature and intelligent things to say. I do think that even if you are showing by then, which you probably will be, you should just not say anything. I don't think anyone is going to point blank ask you if you're pregnant, and if they do, just say you've put on a bit of weight, and have Monthly Bloating.
I'm not saying that you should be denying your pregnancy to yourself, or those close to you though, that will just cause bigger problems in the long run. Do your parents know?


----------



## ella170

no i still havent told them! its really easy for everyone to say that the sooner you tell them, the better it will be, but i just cant bring myself to do it. i was thinking about waiting until around 12 weeks before telling them?


----------



## jacky24

I honostly think you need to tell your perants, i don't know from which home you come, but you need to see your doctor firstly, and be drinking vitamins for the baby. All i can say is good luck, and i was showing from 8weeks but it was twins up to 15weeks. I think your mum and dad will suport you.:hugs:


----------



## Doodles

Like everyone else has said trying to squish your bump with bandages isn't a good idea, but I can understand why you are anxious about showing early. I think its great that you want to do you exams and have decided to keep your baby. There are ways for you to disguise your bump that do not cause you or your baby harm, baggy clothes may help you to feel less self concious, and I'm sure that once your exams are behind you you will have time to deal with your situation and soon enough will be incredibly proud of your bump :hugs:


----------



## Becki77

Oh Ella! It is easy for us to say about telling your parents, like ive said before ive been in the same situation as you and believe me it wasnt easy!! but its got to be done! Whatever stage you tell them it will be hard and you probably wont get the support you need straight away, theres no easy way around it im afraid!
When i told my mum this time i cried!!! Im 25 and married..... whats that all about!?
Something that may put a smile on your face, my step sister was 16 when she had her first baby, still at school and very small build. We didnt know she was pregnant until we got a call from the hospital one night to say she was in maternity!!! what a shock that was!!!!
so maybe you wont show that much! Take care xx


----------



## x-amy-x

I just wanted to wish you luck in your pregnancy hun. It sounds like you're trying to do whats best for both you and your little one at this time.

Hiding your bump with bandages wont be good for your little one so i'd advise against it.

As far as your school goes, do you have a mentor or someone you could confide in, just so you have someone you can go to to talk about this. This is a really tough time for you given the situation you are in and i think it would help for you to have someone to chat to it about. Don't get too stressed about people noticing, the more you stress the more damage it will do both you and the baby.

I know this is scary for you, its daunting for anyone. But we're here for you to talk to when you need us. :hugs:


----------



## Mynxie

ella170 said:


> i originally posted this thread because all i want to do is hide it until my exams. when i say i have a tiny frame, i fit comfortably into a size 4 and im not even skinny, i have a tiny waist and im well proportioned. i eat loads but ive never had a belly on me in my life. my uniform is a shirt and jumper, which wont hide any bump, especially as the weather is getting warmer. my school is very strict, you can go into isolation just for chewing gum or swearing. that is my situation and we are all in different ones, but if i thought my school would be ok with a pregnant teenager, i wouldnt have posted this thread in the first place. i hope it helps now that ive given you more detail on my circumstances. i didnt mean to start all this controversy, all i askd for was advice

By the sound of it my school was the same as yours - detention for swearing or chewing gum - repeatedly doing it you got put on report and possibly suspended if it continued!

There was s girl at my school, about the same size as you really, she sat her exams at 5 month pregnant and she wasn't showing obviously through her school uniform. Our uniform was a jumper, shirt and trousers or skirt. You could try wearing the next size up in clothes and until you're a few months pregnant you'll just look like you've gained a little bit of weight....no one would notice and if they did notice they'd just think you'd gained weight - alot of girls put on weight at about 16/17 years old anyway!

You should tell your parents though sweetheart, as hard as it is (and please make sure you've seen doctor and taking folic acid etc) - it would be alot harder to tell them if something went wrong.


----------



## Uvlollypop

sweetie you need to talk to someone, you shouldnt be going through this alone, you sound very level headed. Its a shame that your school is so awful, but i dont think the can legally take you out of school esp just before your exams, its good that you still want to take them there are many young girls that just jack it all in.
i would strongly advise against wrapping things around your bump.
what about the babys dad? does he know? are you going to tell him?
please dont think that people are picking on you, pregnancy is a very emotional time. i personally find it hard to talk to people who dont want their pregnancy's because i lost two of mine.
from what i understand your a girl who needs some help, but to get the help you need you have to tell someone you might find yourself even more isolated.

good luck.

x


----------



## suzan

I cant wait to have a BUMP!
It's the best!


----------



## cupcake

oh i hope it didnt sound like we were picking on you, you are in a very tough situation and u sound like a very sensible girl. you have chosen to keep the baby so now u have steps to go through to deal with it and it wont be easy. no one can tell you that you are wrong for trying to hide it from your school, what we i think we are all trying to say is that you need some help. you cant be alone in this. telling your parents is not easy, some people find it hard even when their pregnancy is planned, but im sure they love you and will support you, and im sure there are other places you can get support too. here on the forum is one of them. good luck hun.


----------



## nikky0907

I actually wasn't shocked at all by your question.

Having spend some time talking to you I know how hard it is for you.
And considering that I am ina similar situation.

I went to a private school and they were very strict.Only one girl got pregnant and it was a huge scandal so I understand your situation.I now go to college,it's also a private one but it isn't that much of a big deal that I'm pregnant.
I wouldn't however recomment wrapping things around your waist.Exam time is around may/june,right?You won't be that far along,I think you can pull it off.Hopefully your jumper is black?It will be harder to see if it is black.Try telling people that you just gained weight if they notice,but I don't think they will.Try hiding it with your book back or a jacket(if your allowed to wear one).

But you do that only until school finishes then you talk to your principal and wxplain your situation.There is no other way.I talked to my guidance counselor and he helped me alot.Bring your parents with you so you can all talk about what are you going to do...xxx:hugs:

As for your comments-I don't find then rude at all.

Your situation is not easy and you are now under the same amount of stress as a person who is ttc.
I know that you guys can't wait to get pregnant and have a bump but look at it from her perspective.She doesn't need to be judged by anyone ans she DOES NOT love her baby any less.She is just in a very hard situation.

And I think you made quite a good point with some of your comments.
Good luck xxx:hugs:
Update me please on things.


----------



## Uvlollypop

i just hope your ok and your not alone.... you got all of us!!


----------



## ella170

thanks everyone, i really appreciate ur replies and im alot more confident now with the idea of bein able to continue school (without worrying) right up until the end of my exams.
the baby's dad knows (we're still together) and he's slowly coming around so things are starting to look a little better lol x


----------



## sglascoe

hi

how old are you hun.....

I had my first at 18, and now at 25 i'am having my fourth, dont worry about people titter tattering, you hold your head up high your going to be a mum (the best thing in the world). as long as your a good mum and look after your little bump you have nothing to worry about.

sarah


----------



## ella170

im 17! i know people have babies alot younger than that, but i don't know if it makes it any easier..?


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

i fell pregnant when i was 17.. although im now just turned 18..Im doing it myself without a job or nout..if i can do it then anyone can!!!


----------



## nikky0907

We can all do this...

But I understand how you're feeling Ella...it's scary and completely life changing and it takes time to adjust.Especially to the fact that our life is not gonna be the way we planned it to be...

But,once that is sorted and the things in your life all worked out,it gets much better...

But don't feel quilty that you want to hide it while everything is still fresh and you are trying to figure everything out...
It's a lot to take in and a very big shock...


----------



## lily24

I think the comments are a little harsh on the poor girl :( 
I felt in the same boat.. I didnt want people to find out as i wanted to make sure everything was o.k with my baby before everyone knew, therefore, i tried to hide my bump to by wearing baggy clothes as i didnt want people to talk and wanted all the most important people in my life to be told by me and not be a random gossip (i live in a small gossiping town!) Doesnt mean i am embarrased or care any less about my child

I dont think it makes her any less a good person by trying to keep it to herself for a while. Everyone should understand that when a pregancy isnt planned, it can be a MASSIVE shocl, and coming to terms with it yourself can take a while. I no it did for me and i wanted to deal with it and not have nosey parkers questioning me all the time. Cut her a little slack girls :cry:


----------



## darkheaven

Katharine-ann said:


> I think the comments are a little harsh on the poor girl :(
> I felt in the same boat.. I didnt want people to find out as i wanted to make sure everything was o.k with my baby before everyone knew, therefore, i tried to hide my bump to by wearing baggy clothes as i didnt want people to talk and wanted all the most important people in my life to be told by me and not be a random gossip (i live in a small gossiping town!) Doesnt mean i am embarrased or care any less about my child
> 
> I dont think it makes her any less a good person by trying to keep it to herself for a while. Everyone should understand that when a pregancy isnt planned, it can be a MASSIVE shocl, and coming to terms with it yourself can take a while. I no it did for me and i wanted to deal with it and not have nosey parkers questioning me all the time. Cut her a little slack girls :cry:

if she didnt want a baby she should of used a condom if her school tried to stop her education they can be taken to court and get well fined at the end of the day u need to sort ur life and ur future baby out that comes first


----------



## nikky0907

> if she didnt want a baby she should of used a condom if her school tried to stop her education they can be taken to court and get well fined at the end of the day u need to sort ur life and ur future baby out that comes first

Excuse me?
If she didn't want a baby,she should've used a condom?
Thats a very harsh and disrespectful thing to say.

And,every school has it's own policy towards pregnancy.Some have the ''you show,you go'' like my private high school did.You can't take them to court over it.


----------



## Vickie

darkheaven said:


> if she didnt want a baby she should of used a condom

*Nothing *is 100% effective, not condoms, not birth control pills, nothing. This comment is extremely out of line. This girl accidentally got pregnant (it does happen to quite a few people) and is trying to be responsible, she wants to keep her baby and finish up her exams at school. Both of which I personally applaud her for. All she needs is a little advice, not judgments.


----------



## nikky0907

Thank you Vickie!
I was shocked by this comment too.Especially as a person who got pregnant on birth control.And I can say this insulted me.


----------



## Serene123

darkheaven said:


> if she didnt want a baby she should of used a condom if her school tried to stop her education they can be taken to court and get well fined at the end of the day u need to sort ur life and ur future baby out that comes first

No form of contraceptive is 100% affective. Are you saying no one should have sex untill they want kids?


----------



## cupcake

guys its not our place to judge regardless of our opinion. she started this thread because she wanted advice why dont we keep it to that.


----------



## Serene123

ella170 said:


> im 17! i know people have babies alot younger than that, but i don't know if it makes it any easier..?

You keep your baby if you want your baby.
Ignore the ignorant and the narrow minded.
They'll grow up one day hopefully.
Some people think they know it all when they don't.
Your school, being Catholic, can kick you out if you're pregnant.
However, if you don't admit to being pregnant, they can't prove it.
If they have no proof then they've got no chance.
You finish your exams, and try not to stress out about it.
I wouldn't hide your bump, I'd just deny it if people asked.
They can't ask your doctor, you're legal.


----------



## Wobbles

COME ON GIRLS - WOMEN?

Shes a young confused girl help her in the right direction than giving her shit!!!!! I had an awful time TTC and it was upsetting certain things but I knew when I was seeing a selfish minded adult and a young girl kid at heart very confused whos now trying to defend herself with a group of women how old (yes not all)?

Look deeper into the person sometimes - please :(


----------



## ella170

darkheaven said:


> if she didnt want a baby she should of used a condom if her school tried to stop her education they can be taken to court and get well fined at the end of the day u need to sort ur life and ur future baby out that comes first

maybe i should have used a condom?
i dont mean to be rude but my personal life hasnt got anything to do with you. whats done is done so there's no point giving it all the 'you should have done this..'. i thought that was really immature and insulting.


----------



## Wobbles

darkheaven said:


> if she didnt want a baby she should of used a condom if her school tried to stop her education they can be taken to court and get well fined at the end of the day u need to sort ur life and ur future baby out that comes first

Bang out of order! With a few comments that got to me on this thread your whole disrespectful attitude caught me more ... maybe because its becoming a regular thing with you :confused:


----------



## nikky0907

This comment was definitely out of line.I can't even get it out of my head.

As Ella said,personal lives of people on this forum are not your concern and if you are here to JUDGE than please refrain.
To me,this comment was a very personal attack on all the women on this forum faced with an unplanned pregnancy.

I'm glad that Wobbles and Vickie stepped in in this case.


----------



## twaceyclara

in no way should you want to hide this precious baby. Ive read some of your comments and peoples replys and i have to agree with them. I know its not the same circumstances but i had to leave school in year 10 due 2 health problems.. i had no gcses or anything.. Now in the last 2 years ive managaed to go to college and train up. Im now a fully qualified pre school teacher and 21 weeks pregnant. So dont think that if you miss these exams thats it the end of the world coz i can assure u hunny that its not. A baby is growing inside your tummy, a precious little person who needs you, not the stress this is obviously causing!!
Enjoy it, 9 months of eating what you want :)
take care xxx


----------



## Serene123

Reading a few pages back, have you told your parents yet? I told my mum straight away and I felt SO MUCH better. I know it's hard but this is how I did it..

"Mum, I need to talk to you."
"Go on then?"
"No, I'm sorry I can't. Forget it."
"You can tell me anything."
"Promise you won't get mad?"
"Promise. Now just tell me."
"I'm pregnant."

She was upset, she did cry, but she kept her promise. She didn't get mad. After all, she's my mum. She only wants the best for me.


----------



## mBLACK

Well that's really really good! If you think it would be so much of a problem to stay at school why don't you consider distant schooling? Agreed the kids in school can be *in a-holes, and you don't need any added stress. If it gets to be too much I suggest you ask your mother or parent to talk with the school and arrange that you bring your schoolwork home and do it there for awhile, for personal matters.
You wouldn't want to try to hide your figure using bandages. There's a precious little being who needs all the space that he/she can get to make sure that he/she grows properly. :hugs: I'm sure it will all work out don't worry!


----------



## Mynxie

a girl I went to school with was pregnant and had her exams a couple of weeks after she gave birth - literally 2 weeks after! She left school and went to a centre thingy for teenage mums doing their exams. 

Even if everything goes pear shaped, there's still lots of options. 

A girl came to my school only for her exams, she'd gone to a different school up until then.

Even if you were to not sit any of them, you could do a 1 year college course and get qualifications equivalent to 5 GCSEs, or do the re-sits as your first exams (there' a few throughout the year at schools and colleges)

There's lots of options, if keeping baby a secret from school isn't an option.

I heard of a girl who told her mum she as pregnant by showing her the scan picture. This girl was about 13 or 14. Her mum was devastated that she told her that way though.

Have you been to the doctors and got midwife appointments etc sorted out yet? and been taking folic acid? They're really important huni.

You'll make things work, I know that you will ;)


----------



## mummy_channon

y r u hiding it? i love showing mine off!!!!
on hollyoaks one girl just wore very baggy clothes but even that wont disguise it when u get really big


----------



## Serene123

She wants to hide it from the school so she can do her exams


----------



## mummy_channon

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> She wants to hide it from the school so she can do her exams

yeah sorry i just went back and read the whole thread!!
the skool cant kick you out for being pregnant!!!


----------



## mummy_channon

oh and p.s i think its great you want to get your school done!!


----------



## alexx144

a


----------



## Jenny

My high school (Catholic) was the same, if you were pregnant you had to leave and attend school for pregnant teens.


The bandages aren't a good idea but the baggy clothes is. Plus, usually first pregnancies take a long time to show. If you have a small frame you can easily hide it most likely. Especially if your exams are in May. 

I'm sorry you're going through this stress hon but good for you for trying to finish your schooling and I wish you luck with your exams :D :hugs: 

Let us know how you do! :)


----------



## kookie

im shocked at some of the comments made to you ella you made a mistake it happens i was pregnant at 16 and comments like that hurt but your a sensible girl tell someone so you have some support and i promise it gets better you learn to ignore those sort of opinions good luck and take care xxxxx


----------



## lily24

darkheaven said:


> if she didnt want a baby she should of used a condom if her school tried to stop her education they can be taken to court and get well fined at the end of the day u need to sort ur life and ur future baby out that comes first

:rofl:The pill is a form of birth control isnt it?! i was on this and got pregnant.. A little small minded


----------



## Uvlollypop

it shocks me that a Catholic school can kick you out for being pregnant its crazy, i didint think they believed in birth control or abortion? (please correct me if im wrong :S) 
its properly mental that they can deny a young girl her education it seems like a huge contradiction and its hardly fair is it?!

im hoping you can hold out until after your exams because they are so important although there are ways to do them later on but i suppose they will take longer to do.

im glad that you have told they babys dad at least someone knows.

good luck


----------



## Mynxie

Uvlollypop said:


> it shocks me that a Catholic school can kick you out for being pregnant its crazy, i didint think they believed in birth control or abortion? (please correct me if im wrong :S)
> its properly mental that they can deny a young girl her education it seems like a huge contradiction and its hardly fair is it?!

they also don't believe in sex before marriage sweetie, - that's what they' may go off.


----------



## Uvlollypop

ah yeah i forgot about that one, its shit


----------



## bubbles

no fun what so ever in the catholic religion (it's a joke please no one hate me)


----------



## nikky0907

My school wasn't even catholic,it was just a private school and still one girl got pregnant she had to leave.

What was their excuse?


----------



## Uvlollypop

its grossly unfair


----------



## leeanne

Since I am Catholic, there are commandments and one is no sex before marriage. Many schools uphold these beliefs, but could be more strict in other countries.

I went to Catholic schools for most of my life, and there were some pregnant girls in high school. They didn't get kicked out. But, there are rules to each and every school.

I do sincerely hope that you finish your exams without anyone noticing your pregnancy and do entirely understand your concerns. Chances are you may not show at all or very much by the time your exams come.

I'd watch who you tell though. Don't let your friends in on your pregnancy because often the person you think you can trust is the one that cannot be trusted.

Best wishes! :hugs:


----------



## Spartacus

Hey

Like Leeanne I went to a Catholic school and a girl in my year (blimey was so long ago 14 years ago pains me to say that!!) was pregnant and she was allowed to stay and do her exams no problem. 

But like Leeanne said all schools are different. I think you are doing great staying at school and finishing your exams as that will help in getting yourself a career going after baby is born and at school is a great start for you hun.

Also, I totally agree with Leeanne not to tell any friends as that will add to your stress worrying if they will spill the beans.

I hope everything goes well for you and don't worry too much about the comments everyone has their own opinion and sometimes can be hard to swallow them but you have great support on here judging by the response you have received.

Only advice would be to tell your parents as you could do with the support hunny by the sounds of it I can only imagine it must be scary to tell your parents.

:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Hey

Just want to wish you good luck in your pregnancy. You sound like a very sensible girl who just made a mistake. I respect your decision to keep the baby and i think you will do fine and turn out to be a great mum! :) It really is the best thing ever.

I am also very small.. and i didnt start showing properly (were i was showing even through baggy clothes) until i was about 5-6 months. It great that you want to get your school work done and there is nothing wrong with wanting to keep the pregnancy to yourself until you feel ready. I would say you should really think about telling your mum though, it is so much easier when you have that support.

Good luck hun and take care :hugs:

xxx


----------



## embojet

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy Ella. I hope that some of the comments you've received haven't put u off using the forum if you need advice. Let us all know how u get on xx:hugs:


----------



## babe2ooo

hello there i just wanna say what ever you want to do you should feel happy, dont let anyone on here make you feel bad, you young and i know how hard this can be, everyone has there own problems and dont let anyone make you feel bad if you ever want 2 talk i'm here, just because there are people out there ttc for a baby they shouldnt make you feel bad they know better than that, some of the people comments on here have been a bit harsh and she is asking for help not for that, so hunny if you need anything pm me


----------



## Sweetie

Just wanted to add my two cents. I think that you are awesome for being brave and making the choices you have up to now, finishing school and such. I wish you the very best in all of this and hope to see you stick around. Congrats on taking some of the first steps to being an adult **hugs**


----------



## missjess

I agree on baggy clothes, they are wonderful to hide the bump! They're easy to find now since the fashion is pretty baggy. You probably won't have much of a bump in may sweetie, just wear a baggy top and you'll be all set ! Hope everything goes well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pixie5120

one of the girls in my year did her exams last year in the first few weeks of her pregnancy(weeks 4-8 ish), went through most of this year with a very baggy hoody on and only let the school know at 30 weeks. Since then she has given birth to her beautiful son and is now back in school 3 days a week. Until the school was told they had no idea at all, and she had a sizeable bump. But honestly hunni, by may you'll still be fine. 
Let the school be the school and you just be you. I know its a big shock to you and you're whole life has changed but you're dealing with it pretty well actually. Wait til 12 weeks if it makes you feel more comfortable, but do tell your parents, it'll make it easier in the long run. 
Well done for deciding to sit your exams. I hope the whole thing goes well for you. Relax and enjoy being a mummy-to-be. Be fantastic. :)


----------



## LaDY

You know what sweets...get the thought of bandages out of your head...even when your tummy does start to grow it is not soft and flabby it becomes hard so if anything bandages will make ur tummy a layer bigger...plus sqaushing the little one wont help...and may i say its great that you have decided to keep the baby:) Its lovely news:) 
I have been in a similar situation to you however i am a lot older and was in a total different situation than u...the only way i hid it was with baggy clothing...and it was sad and heartbreaking as all i wanted to do was show my tummy off as i was on cloud 9 and still remain the proudest mother to be in the world however the fact that you are willing to keep this baby and protect this baby is the main thing and is very brave of you...that is what all mothers should do. However hun you can't hide it forever...i learnt that...but hey hun when the baby is born and has grown up im sure he or she will commend you for what you have done as you took the best option however to you the hardest...you will be fine hun, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## dizzle

Hi,

I just read this thread and wanted to say how brave you are for keeping the baby and finishing school - I'm not sure I could have done it at your age and I really wish you the best in the future :hugs:

As for all the criticisms, its not anyone else's business how, when or why you get pregnant, accidents happen and around 50% pregnancies in the UK are unplanned, its not our place to comment on other people's lives and choices and its how you deal with it from now on that's important.

I do think you should tell your parents sooner rather than later - do you have someone else who could be with you when you do? 

As for school, I'd also advocate the baggy clothes and denial route - it is true that they would have to find somewhere else for you to sit your exams, but you just don't need that hassle on top of everything else at the moment.

Lots of luck and please don't let a few rude comments put you off this forum - hopefully you'll find lots of other supportive people around instead and there is lots of useful advice

Take care, wishing you all the best

:hugs:


----------



## Ratty

I'm a very small frame and some people at my work have only noticed this last month (I'm now 33 weeks) that I'm pregnant and I wasn't purposly trying to hide it. I know here in South Africa you can get a proper elastic belly guard which helps keep you looking smaller and neater. Its speciacally designed for that purpose and I'm sure would be much better than wearing bandages. Plus the bandages will be bulky and probably make you show more.

But seriously, you shouldn't start showing for a while still so I'm sure you will make your May exams without having to resort to funny measures to hide it.


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

i just read right through the whole of this thread and because i am in a similar situation to you, 16 and pregnant and i na catholic school doing my GCSEs, i understand what your going through. trust me no matter what any one says to you, the way they bitch and everything you just need to learn to ignore them and tell people you need as much support as you can get, trust me! it sound like you are really mature and happy about your decision yet people have their own opinions and can upset you but we have to ignore it. i am still currently in school and going to a young mums group every wednesday and your school shouldnt kick you out and you will also get referred to something similar to what i go to. they CANNOT stop you from doing your GCSEs!! 

to be honest telling my mum was probably the bestest thing i did because without my mum (+ this site) helping me through this i dont think i could have stook it out. pregnancy isnt easy but its not impossible. you will have done your GCSEs and by the end of this year you will have your own little baby who will depend on u hand and foot and you will treasure that more than anything in the whole entire world! 

if you ever ever!!! needed to talk i am here. xxxxx


----------



## Ell.Bishh

I just read through all of the thread too, and I think you sound very mature and youve got your head firmly screwed on. I know how hard it is to be pregnant and at school trying to do exams, with all the bitching and the snidy remarks, ignore all of them, at the end of it all they arent going to have a beautiful child and they arent going to be a responsible adult. You are. :)
Your school can't chuck you out if you dont tell them your pregnant. Deny it point blank until your GCSE's are done if you feel hey are going to be like that, I know at my school they never were, but that wasn't catholic...
But tell your mam if you havent already, its really important that you do. 
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy :D


----------



## Sparky0207

Ella I think you're very brave and have really got your head screwed on. My pregnancy wasnt planned (we were trying but had stopped due to change of circumstances) and even though im in a totally different situation to you, I was PETRIFIED of telling my mum! 

Although I had a good relationship with her, it was a bad time for me to get pregnant and things weren't good. One night (when I had known for about 4 weeks) I was at her house watching TV and she asked me how things were, I was very quiet and just muttered something under my breath, so she asked if anything was wrong. I just said im a bit worried about something but i didnt want to tell her and worry her in case it was nothing. She was quite worried so I just said im a bit late on and think I might be pregnant but im too scared to take a test. She gave me a cuddle and then we went out together to buy a test (which obviously I knew would be positive!) I did the test then put it face down on the unit and asked her to look at it after the time was up. When it showed positive she was crying but gave me a really big hug and thanked me for letting her find out with me. I think if your mum feels part of it and you show her from the beginning that you want her to be involved she may be a bit more supportive for you.

Your school dont need to know and like Toria said, if you deny it, they cant prove it and so cant kick you out.

People shouldnt, but they do judge. You seem really grown up for your age so rise above them and ignore them. Accidents happen and sometimes they turn out to be the best thing that could ever have happened to you.

Good luck hun and I wish you all the best :hugs:

xxx


----------



## wantababybump

Good luck hun!! I wish you all the best! xo <3


----------



## PurestFeeling

I wet to a Catholic private school too. They were actually the only Catholic school in the area that said if you got pregnant and they found out you had to leave until you have the baby but then you can come back all the other Catholic schools in the city would just kick you out. But I knew a girl who was pregnant and kept it from the school the whole time by wearing a hoodie that was oversized. I'm rather small and I didn't start showing until I was in my 5th month. I'm pretty sure you won't be big enough to knotice in May but if anyone knotices a weight gain just tell them your doctor put you on a new medicine that makes you gain.

Also yes everyone Catholic schools can kick you out for pregnancy if it says in the handbook that they can. Why? Because unlike public school they don't have to let you into their school and you have to pay to go. I believe either you or your parants agree to these rules they have by signing a contract and paying the money so legally the school can enforce these rules.


----------



## sjj2903

Good for you in going ahead with your exams, I work at a school and we had a girl who was 8 months pregnant and she came back in to do hers. I don't expect you will show that much - just wear a baggy jumper and good luck with your exams!


----------



## Faerie

Congratulations on your pregnancy, whether it was planned or not you've obviously decided to keep it and that's a brave choice at your age. I can imagine there are a few reasons you may want to cover your bump (teenage girls are bitchy... same goes for those who should know better from reading this thread!). It's not certain that you'll show early, my sister has a small frame and with her first pregnancy she married at 5 months pregnant and wore a size 8 dress (which had to be taken in!) and no one had a clue! Just wear layers when you feel you're starting to show, but most of all look after yourself and try not to stress too much about what other people will think or your exams.


----------



## Amanda

I've just read through the whole of this thread and have to say that I am shocked and appalled at the attitude of some of the more 'mature' members. Some of the comments are outragious! Here is a very confused young woman, who is being very brave and just asking for some advise so she can sit her exams! 

Personally sweetie, I think you sound much more mature than 17. I was 22 when I found out I was pg with Kayleigh, and still dreaded telling my mum. Oh, and btw, I was on the pill, and we used a condom!:dohh: Some things are meant to be. I told my parents one evening, my mum cried, my dad said nothing. I explained how it happened and that I was keeping it (I was 14 weeks when I found out and not with the father), and my mum said she needed to go to bed and lie down. My dad then came up to me, kissed me (he never does this!) and said Congratulations. Next morning, my mum had changed completely. She had me a second-hand pushchair within a week, and was fantastic! 

Good luck with your exams hunnie. These are stressful times for any normal teenager, without this added worry. But you sound like you know your priorities.

Ignore the back-stabbers on here. Most of us are okay!:hugs:


----------



## lily24

Amanda said:


> I've just read through the whole of this thread and have to say that I am shocked and appalled at the attitude of some of the more 'mature' members. Some of the comments are outragious! Here is a very confused young woman, who is being very brave and just asking for some advise so she can sit her exams!
> 
> Personally sweetie, I think you sound much more mature than 17. I was 22 when I found out I was pg with Kayleigh, and still dreaded telling my mum. Oh, and btw, I was on the pill, and we used a condom!:dohh: Some things are meant to be. I told my parents one evening, my mum cried, my dad said nothing. I explained how it happened and that I was keeping it (I was 14 weeks when I found out and not with the father), and my mum said she needed to go to bed and lie down. My dad then came up to me, kissed me (he never does this!) and said Congratulations. Next morning, my mum had changed completely. She had me a second-hand pushchair within a week, and was fantastic! :blush:
> 
> Good luck with your exams hunnie. These are stressful times for any normal teenager, without this added worry. But you sound like you know your priorities.
> 
> Ignore the back-stabbers on here. Most of us are okay!:hugs:

I totaly agree with u. I thought it was just me thinking that people we being a little harsh on her :blush:


----------



## Mynxie

was just wondering how you're feeling?

You haven't posted much... hope you're ok x


----------



## AppleBlossom

I know catholic schools are strict sometimes but I'm sure that they won't make you leave just because you're pregnant, there must be some sort of law that wouldn't allow them to throw you out of education just for that reason. 
You shouldn't hide your bump, you should be proud of it :) Like the others say, you can't hide a baby so why hide a bump? 
And don't care what other people say. People look down on me the way they look down on all teen mums and I couldn't care less what they think. Just ignore people in school, the sooner they realise that your comfortable with things they'll leave you alone.
I hope everything works out for you anyway hun, I know how tough it is, trying to come to terms with things and wondering how on earth you'll cope. Well done for deciding to keep it, it's a hard choice but I think you made the right one. I was quite annoyed reading some of the comments that have been made but I hope it doesn't get you down. Especially the one about condoms. I was on the pill when I got pregnant which goes to show anything can happen
x


----------



## ella170

Mynxie said:


> was just wondering how you're feeling?
> 
> You haven't posted much... hope you're ok x

yhh not too bad thanks just been through a bad time with my bf, but were ok now!
everyones been so great with all the replies, it really helps to read them and im so amazed with how lovely and supportive everyone is being. it really does make a big difference so thanks to you all!
:hugs: xxx


----------



## Serene123

How are things going now? Who knows about baby? 100&#37; keeping it? So many questions, just havn't seen you post for a while. Hope you're happy and stuff.


----------



## Mynxie

people do think of you though huni and we are here for you xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

Hi hun..

Just been reading through this thread, and i hope things are getting better for you hun! As the others have said...you shouldnt be going through this alone..its scary telling your parents, but they might surprise you! My dads a vicar, so i was so worried about telling him because obviously he doesnt believe in sex before marriage, but when i told him, he was amazing...they're your parents, they love you, they only want whats best for you!.
With the bandages thing, it doesnt really sound like the best idea, plus i dont think it'd be too comfortable for you either hun! Especially in an exam!!

Best of luck with everything...
xxxxx


----------



## ella170

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> How are things going now? Who knows about baby? 100% keeping it? So many questions, just havn't seen you post for a while. Hope you're happy and stuff.

just a few of my closest friends and my bf know about it. im definetly keeping it and i know i said i wanted to tell my parents when im 12 weeks, but now i want to wait until the first scan incase theres any problems and ive gone to the trouble of telling my parents for nothing. the only thing is, i havent got round to sending off my forms to the hospital yet and i dont know when the first scan will be?


----------



## nikky0907

ella170 said:


> just a few of my closest friends and my bf know about it. im definetly keeping it and i know i said i wanted to tell my parents when im 12 weeks, but now i want to wait until the first scan incase theres any problems and ive gone to the trouble of telling my parents for nothing. the only thing is, i havent got round to sending off my forms to the hospital yet and i dont know when the first scan will be?

Well,it would be good if the scan is at 12 weeks,so that you know if everything is ok.But it's not necessery,still make sure you get the papers to the hospital as soon as you can...
Wow,12 weeks will be soon for you!Good luck with everything and update us...:hug:

I saw one of your posts were you said you're considering adoption,is that still an idea?


----------



## meg

Ella, hope you're doing okay, this must be a really trying time for you and I hope that some of the responses you had here didn't put you off the rest of us!

like others have said, i hope you manage to tell your parents soon, so that they can support you; its amazing what some of them are capable of!

I hope that you can sit your exams in peace, i know what catholic schools can be like - but everyone is human - so if you need to deny that you are pregnant to do your exams, then so be it. You're brave and mature to consider staying at school!

good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## ella170

nikky0907 said:


> I saw one of your posts were you said you're considering adoption,is that still an idea?

me and my bf have discussed it and i still see adoption as a possibilty. last night i was doing my coursework for my AS exams and i really want to be able to carry on the second year. but, even if my school is ok with the pregnancy, if i take too much time off, i could be kicked off my courses because i would miss too much. also, i dont want to have a scan until after my exams, which doesnt finish until the end of may. im basically in school all week until then taking extra revision classes and i know it sounds really bad and selfish, but i really dont want to miss a class up until the exams. i really did get pregnant at a bad time!


----------



## toffee87

I'm sure there'll be other options so you can carry on with your studies. Will you get help towards daycare? Can you opt for an evening scan at your hospital?


----------



## Blob

I know what you mean with missing classes, im at uni, but i really do not want to miss anything. Obv its a bit easier cos i dont have to be in all the time but i'm revising just now and it seems really selfish of me, like i've got my 16 week docs appointment just before an exam and i am dreading it cos i dont think i'm going to enjoy it like i really want to, cos i will be stressing too much. I'm not planning on taking any time out of uni even when blob is born, which is going to be seriously hard. Ha ha i hope you can do it, but i get that you wouldn want the scan then, how are you meant to enjoy it when you're stressing. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ella170

i know lol and im scared that if i missed class, then that one lesson that i miss would have something to do with a question that comes up in the exam lol that happened to me at GCSE!


----------



## Blob

Am quite worried i'll just sit and day dream through my exams ha ha ha!! Not so keen on doing the resits spesh as i'll be the size of a house by then and i bet it would be doing sumeraults in my tummy while i'm trying to concentrate ha ha ha!!


----------



## TT's

I've only just read your thread ella

Your a very brave girl and whatever you decide to do (adoption or not) will be right for you. My mum had me at 16 and I (think) turned out just fine, but she gave up her life and education to raise me and I really respect that.

If you want to carry on your education and keep the baby you can take a year out and then get all kinds of childcare and hardship grants to see you though college and uni (it will be VERY hard, but you can do it cause you seem like a very intelligent young lady), my boyfriend and his ex partner did this and their son is now 11 and he has just received a scolourship to get into one of the most respected private schools in the country and they both have great careers.

Anyway, GOOD LUCK and take care!

TT's xxxx


----------



## trishawootton

ella i really respect u, u are doin the right thing sweetie, alls u need to do is concentrate on urself and the baby and everything will be fine, the school dont need to no just wear baggy clothes like other people have mentioned on here, and as for telling you parents u really need to they help u so much, when i told my mum i thought she was gonna go mad but she didnt i told her then went down my mates for an hour so she could get used to the idea, and dont listen to people making stupid comments they are just rude and cant except different circumstances from there own lol


----------



## alice&bump

Good luck with it all, you sound so brave! have you told your parents yet? i'm 19 and 14weeks, u wanted to tell my parents with my OH, but when i asked them if they were going to bein the next day for a chat i kinda had to tell them. they weren't best pleased, but have come to terms with it now. They had grand plans of uni and high powered jobs and all that and obviously it hasn't happened. At the end of the day tho it's your life and your parents will love you whatever!


----------



## ella170

alice&bump said:


> Good luck with it all, you sound so brave! have you told your parents yet? i'm 19 and 14weeks, u wanted to tell my parents with my OH, but when i asked them if they were going to bein the next day for a chat i kinda had to tell them. they weren't best pleased, but have come to terms with it now. They had grand plans of uni and high powered jobs and all that and obviously it hasn't happened. At the end of the day tho it's your life and your parents will love you whatever!

i know that i really need to tell them, but theres things that i want to do before telling them, like passing my driving test. at the moment, im suprisingly coping just fine with bein pregnant and without them knowing, so im not sure when im going to do it


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

its good you think your coping with out your mum or dad knowing but trust me, i have been in your shoes! my mums been my rock since she has come to terms with it, its always nice to have someone close to talk to about things an i guess like the other girls have said the longer you leave it the harder it will get xx


----------



## alice&bump

how long have you got til your driving test? if i were you i really would tell them as soon as, its not gona get easier (being pregnant, not telling them - well, both). AS exams are stressful enough, without hiding the fact you are pregnant!


----------



## Becki77

Oh Ella i cant believe you still havent told them!
It must be so hard going through this alone? You really must tell them soon sweetie, i know you want to get things done first but your baby does really come first.
Have you had a scan yet so you know everything is ok? :hug:


----------

